# Beautiful dogs for rehoming in East Yorkshire - will rehome nationally...



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I foster dogs for this rescue...Dog Rescue Charity, Sutton Fields Hull, A Superior Support Package for all Dog Adoptors who take in loads of dogs, quite often ones that other rescues won't touch...they also take in loads of dogs from Love Underdogs - Our Dogs and they have a really amazing aftercare package...and would rehome suitable dogs to people who work too...

Naomi xxx


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Some stunning dogs there.

I muuuusssstttt not give in..I must resist the urge.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

The leonburger X is really handsome.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Attack Mode said:


> Some stunning dogs there.
> 
> I muuuusssstttt not give in..I must resist the urge.


Why do you need to resist?


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

missnaomi said:


> Why do you need to resist?


I can't have a dog at the moment. Not until I am more settled.

I will be rejoining the dog owning world hopefully soon. It will 100% be a rescue, just torn between breeds at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2012)

Bumoing this


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

bumping this


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

bumping this


----------

